# Why big difference in price in value of ram memory



## nathan1509 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi all 
Very new to pm refining but come across a uk buyer of pm scrap and didn't understand the huge difference in price : ram memory prices per kg are under 1gb is £15.50 , 1gb £21.50 and 2gb are £79.50 , is there really that much more gold in the 2gb rams or are they resellers for refurbishment , haven't included there name incase it breaks the rules .
Thank you all


----------



## anachronism (Jun 14, 2017)

Ive not seen that before and I buy a lot of scrap RAM. Maybe they are testing for re-use as well. It does seem a little complicated.

We pay a flat price across the board for gold edged non shielded RAM. It's simpler that way. 

Jon


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hummmm...... I have about 450 pounds of scrap RAM. I wonder how that converts? Nevermind, I ain't sorting it! LOL!!!


----------



## kurtak (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes - there are *some* buyers (not all) that buy components (not just RAM) for re-use - resale - refurbishment --- as well as buying the general run of the mill scrap as scrap

As far as RAM the scrap buyer I deal with considers anything 1 gig & under as scrap - anything 2 gig & larger they pay out on by the stick (which doubles or more then doubles the pay out of scrap) but you also need to provide a minimum of 200 sticks 2 gig & larger

And as I said - there are other components they pay *more* then scrap value for - as well as paying *more* then scrap value on *certain* whole units 

Kurt


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 14, 2017)

kurtak said:


> Yes - there are *some* buyers (not all) that buy components (not just RAM) for re-use - resale - refurbishment --- as well as buying the general run of the mill scrap as scrap
> 
> As far as RAM the scrap buyer I deal with considers anything 1 gig & under as scrap - anything 2 gig & larger they pay out on by the stick (which doubles or more then doubles the pay out of scrap) but you also need to provide a minimum of 200 sticks 2 gig & larger
> 
> ...



True that. We pulled 100 sticks of 2GB pc2 out of a bunch of computers the other day and sold them for 500 dollars. 5 bucks a stick. Maybe could have made more, but hey, it's 500 bucks!


----------



## Jay1995Gold (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi All,

I do believe that they are my prices that Nathan is referring to. The higher price is not based on a higher gold content but on the higher value of the stick if tested and found to be working. The sticks must be physically undamaged, but do not need to be tested further to obtain the higher price.

Any questions please ask!

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## anachronism (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Jason

Any speed/type restrictions on the 2Gb?


----------



## Jay1995Gold (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi,

No restrictions on speed, they just have to be DDR2/3 non-ECC computer RAM that are physically undamaged. I also buy laptop RAM 2GB or greater and server RAM 8GB or greater. I don't want to get in trouble for putting this in the wrong section of the forum, but my website is http://www.greenflamerecycling.com for anyone that is interested. I haven't finalised pricing for the server RAM yet, so that is not on the website but everything else is.

Any questions just ask!

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## nathan1509 (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you all for your responses ,
will start to separate the rams as they come in now


----------



## Claudio da silva (Jun 17, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Ive not seen that before and I buy a lot of scrap RAM. Maybe they are testing for re-use as well. It does seem a little complicated.
> 
> We pay a flat price across the board for gold edged non shielded RAM. It's simpler that way.
> 
> Jon


Ola pessoal sou do Brasil e busco parceiros onde eu possa manda minhas sucatas de memorias tenho em media 100 a 200kg por mes envio para outros paises .
Custo de fedex por conta do comprador.
Qualquer duvida podem manda mensagens que responderei a todos.
Att.claudio da silva


----------



## Claudio da silva (Jun 17, 2017)

Jay1995Gold said:


> Hi,
> 
> No restrictions on speed, they just have to be DDR2/3 non-ECC computer RAM that are physically undamaged. I also buy laptop RAM 2GB or greater and server RAM 8GB or greater. I don't want to get in trouble for putting this in the wrong section of the forum, but my website is http://www.greenflamerecycling.com for anyone that is interested. I haven't finalised pricing for the server RAM yet, so that is not on the website but everything else
> Tenh
> ...


Ola amigo se possivel me mande uma tabela atual com seus valores e tipos de pecas que voce compra pois aqui no Brasil tenho uma empresa de logistica reversa e tenho muitas coisa chegando mensalmente pra mim.
Fico assim no aguardo de um breve retorno
Att.claudio da silva
[email protected]


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 18, 2017)

Det är större chans att du får ett svar ifall du skriver på engelska.

Göran


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jun 18, 2017)

Veldig bra skrevet Gøran


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jun 18, 2017)

Just to elaborate.

Claudio, as Gøran replied to you. 
You will increase the chance of getting answers if you write it in English.

BR Per-Ove


----------



## archeonist (Jul 26, 2017)

Inderdaad, hou het bij Engels! Dit vergroot de kans dat je een normaal antwoord krijgt.


----------



## svg (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Jason,

I found your website with the price list stated for each scrap quite elaborate. I am new to this industry and wish to be a professional. I have started with gold extraction from plastic CPU with no yield yet. Have been trying to figure out the value of motherboards (actual gold, silver, palladium and copper content) but I've just got estimates from various "sorting machine" manufacturers. 

Here's what I've got for 1000 Kg PC Motherboard:

100 gm Gold
200 gm Silver
30 gm Palladium
200 Kg Copper

From Plastic CPU:

At least 2 gm / Kg Gold

I trust due to the pricing on your website, you would have a better understanding whether the figures are as they have stated or not.

Also, I have 30 Kg of PC motherboard and 30 Kg of plastic CPU with me. Is there a way i could verify these figures? Can you guide me on how to go about it?

Thanks!

Sarthak


----------

